# furbaby ?



## NP (Dec 4, 2010)

Hey

I know this post is from December but I thought I'd join in hope thats ok. Im desperate to announce that we've just chosen a little puppy! He si so sweet and we get him end of Feb. I wondered what your thoughts were on this i.e. am I just substituting baby and it's unfair as some people I know have said :0(  Can't wait!!!!!


----------



## HOPEx (Sep 7, 2010)

Hiya np    x      how exciting hun !      you are not being selfish at all! X x please dont listen to anyone who says you are being selfish, you are doung whats right for you x they say if you have a pet sometimes it can really help with our emotions. Please just think about what YOU neef and dont worry about anyone else  x i bet you are so excited about getting your new puppy x x x


----------



## Gypsy Moon (Feb 20, 2010)

NP, We adopted a dog just before starting our IVF journey.  I don't see her as a substitute for a child but she certainly helps to reduce the stress of the treatment.  It also means I get regular exercise and get out of the house, which I probably wouldn't do when I am on all the drugs.  Having now had two failed ICSI attempts I don't know what I would do without our little Lucy.  Wishing you all the very best of luck for your treatment. Gypsy xxxx


----------



## Monkeymoo (Nov 11, 2009)

hi, me n dh have had two puppy's b4 and during tx. Yes they re our babies but they were no way a substitute. But they will help you through the tough times and help keep you smiling. Just remember they are still dogs and there sre boundaries to be kept but you give them all the love uhave and they'll return it 200%. Good luck x


----------



## Gribbie (Apr 19, 2010)

I   my furbabies


----------



## NP (Dec 4, 2010)

Thanks girls! Little pugsley arrives on Friday. Can't wait. Had my first consultation today been thinking about it every day for 3 months but since choosing puppy I'd forgotten all about it! X


----------



## Gribbie (Apr 19, 2010)

Yay


----------



## Gypsy Moon (Feb 20, 2010)

Congratulations.  You won't be able to remember what your life was like without your little pugsley. xxx


----------



## NP (Dec 4, 2010)

Hey!!!

You're right! It seems like he's always been here! The weeks are flying by! He's a little terror but we love him! x


----------

